# how to transfer Tivo recordings?



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

I haven't been up to date on transferring Tivo recordings to a PC, what method is the easiest to do the process? I have 2 DTivo receivers that are hacked with the "zipper" and networked as well, both receivers have 6.2a versions, I want to transfer movies as well as TV shows and bits of some TV shows, thanks for the help


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

This is one of those things that can't be discussed on this forum. Google deal on a database for good info


----------

